# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  What defines a Vivarium, Terrarium and Paludrium

## Thirteen

first and foremost...sorry for that very very newbie question..but it haunts me alot seeing those terms floating around yet cant really differentiate one..can someone roughly define them..? thanks and paiseh~  :Embarassed:     

sincerely yours, 
noob (u.u)

----------


## |squee|

I moved your thread to the viviarium section  :Smile: 

According to something I read before, 

Vivarium = Half land half water
Terrarium = 70% land, 30% water
Paludrium = 70% water, 30% land

I should be wrong though.  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

This is what Wild Ginger defined in AF:




> A terrarium is mostly dry n they're mainly fr geckos, snakes n tortoises.
> 
> A paludarium is half water n half land or watever ratio it is n is mainly more water ratio in tis case depending on e design layout.
> 
> A vivarium is actually indoor plants n terrestrial plants such as bromeliads being given e 'dutch' treatment. Optional in tis case is e water feature of coz. But usually they'll have streams falling dwm in e vivariums.


and this is what itssg defined in another thread in AQ:




> I think that last 2 pictures is the Paludarium. Instead of Terrarium. Terrarium which is the setup keeping organic plants in high humidity. And there is no water inside. If there is organic and non organic plants with 1/3 of water inside the setup. That is the Vivarium.
> 
> Paludarium is half of the setup is planted tank and half of it is the terrestrial plant.

----------


## Thirteen

lol..okok roughly get the idea liao  :Grin:  .. thanks alot guys! (n_n)  :Well done:

----------


## StanChung

ha ha,

i think they all include critter or plants, marsh or land based.

vivarium means a prepared enclosure/structure/container to study keep animals under semi natural conditions for study or pets..[aquarium, terrarium and koi pond included]

terrarium means a vivarium for small animals esp reptiles, amphibians[does not distinguish 'exclude water']...or sealed enclosure where plants are grown.
this means a vivarium encloses terrariums.

paludrium is more specific. The term paludarium comes from the latin words paludal (pertaining to marshes), and arium (a place of or connected to). In other words, a paludarium is an aquarium that is set up with land and water portions, just as a real marsh would be in nature. They provide an interesting alternative to the fully aquatic life that is seen in standard aquariums.[does not exclude animal/plants in fact includes]
so this means it must be land and water combo... :Laughing: 

-------
doesn't make it easier???
well...
 :Roll Eyes:

----------


## StanChung

http://www.blackjungle.com/ju01000.htm

something to read...and get confused...  :Opps:   :Angel:

----------


## ChrisTung

Getting more and more confused??
Can someone else help??

----------


## Justikanz

Confusing eh?...  :Grin:  

Maybe some pics might help...

These could be vivariums:





Fauna, if any, can include frogs, newts, spiders, crabs, fish etc.

This is a terrarium:



Fauna, if any, can be skinks, spiders, tortoises, land hermits etc.

These are paludariums:



http://sg.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tyk...62.jpg&.src=ph

Fauna, if any, can be terrapins, newts, fish etc.

Some of the pics are mine and some from the web. Please correct me if I am wrong about the descriptions. At least with pictures, it should be easier to differentiate...  :Razz:   :Opps:  

Cheers!  :Grin:

----------


## Thirteen

lol!! thanks for the effort~ alot alot alot clearer with pics  :Kiss:

----------


## brianclaw

Terrariums are basically desert set-ups(look at bearded dragon enclosures for an idea).
Vivariums are set-ups with live plants.
Paludariums are set ups with water, live plants and a land area.

Very basic explanations of the terms.

Justikanz, pics 1 and 2 are considered paludariums. Pic 3 is a terrarium and pic 4 is a half filled aquarium.  :Blah:

----------


## Justikanz

Terrariums can be desert set-ups but they are not restricted to that kind of set-up. Look at itssg's 6ft terrarium, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=14023 , for example.  :Smile: 

Pic 1 is definitely a vivarium...  :Smile:  Another example would be Wild Ginger's thread: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=13074

Pic 2 might be a paludarium, agree. But I see it more as a vivarium as there is a bigger land to water ratio and it is covered.

Pic 4... Keke... I used that as there is a (very) little piece of land (the potruding piece of wood at that corner). Use the link, that would be a more accurate representative of a paludarium. This (Vinz's) tank is also a good representative of a paludarium.

----------


## brianclaw

Itssg's 6 footer is considered a vivarium because of the live plants. Paludariums are water/land set-ups. It doesn't matter how big a land area it has. The set up in Wild Ginger's thread is also technically considered a paludarium bro. For some purists, paludariums are only considered paludariums when the the land area is not artificially separated from the water area.

----------


## StanChung

> Terrariums are basically desert set-ups(look at bearded dragon enclosures for an idea).
> Vivariums are set-ups with live plants.
> Paludariums are set ups with water, live plants and a land area.
> 
> Very basic explanations of the terms.
> 
> Justikanz, pics 1 and 2 are considered paludariums. Pic 3 is a terrarium and pic 4 is a half filled aquarium.


i tend to agree with you on your explanation. 
I'd like to add that the portions land water thing does not make sense. :Sad: 

the dictionaries point out terrariums to be simple setups that may include water. 
paludariums are more elaborate in the sense that from land to water there's mud in between?  :Laughing: 
vivariums in the broadest sense enclose all, including terrariums-for smaller land animals-reptiles,amphibs, terrestrial invertertebrates-typically in glass fronted case or a sealed container where plants are grown], aquariums and paludariums if you put any animal/plant life in an enclosed area. even if it's garden pond...

getting a bit clearer...

btw justinkanz, pic 4 is... aq waiting for water top up?  :Laughing:   :Blah:   :Roll Eyes:

----------


## RTanger

Wow this is getting really complicated. 

I always thought it was as simple as this;

A terrarium is a basic bare bones setup with minimal design and a focus on more functionality. A water feature may include a small dish in the corner. Adding a live plant in a pot does not make this a vivarium. It is created solely to meet the animal's most basic needs and look somewhat realistic in the process. Typical of most reptile enclosures.


A vivarium is pretty much any enclosure that tries as accurately as possible (this being an arguably wide range) to recreate an evironment that is as similar to one a particular creature could be found in. As long as it is in some ways a "live" system using any number of concepts like drainage, potting mixes, a multitude of live plants (or not, think desert), and usually (but not always) incorporates a water feature in some shape or form, be it a waterfall, filtered "pond", etc. Basically cramming a micro-environment in a box.

Paludariums are easy. That term should, as stated before, represent any enclosure that mimics a more marshy setup. An intermediary zone where land and water mingle. 50/50, so to say. Most emergent rock and log setups with minimal land are paludariums.

I hope that helps. That's how I've always heard the differences described.

Edit;, actually, now that I think about it, people who create planted tanks only usually call those terrariums as well. It doesn't really matter, I suppose. Read around and check out some for sure examples and sooner or later telling what from what becomes a little more intuitive.

----------


## brianclaw

I agree with the explanations in TRanger's post.

----------


## Justikanz

Agree with TRanger, that's why I consider itssg's and pic3 are terrariums. As vivariums cover terrariums (i.e.terrariums are a subset), I consider pic 1 as vivarium as they fall outside terrariums... Controvesy is pic2...

Btw, pic 4 is NOT a half filled tank waiting for top up... The wood is purposely left protruding out of the water. There could be more protruding wood but as it is a temp set up for 1 month only... No choice... But paludariums look something like that... Think Vinz's set up more accurate. Check the link.

Ok... Anyway, no point arguing... As long as the animals are happy... That's most important...

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## brianclaw

> Ok... Anyway, no point arguing... As long as the animals are happy... That's most important...
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like we've come to an agreement!!  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

i think it's always good to discuss...a true forum thrives on input from everybody newbie or expert.  :Smile:  

i think it's clear to me now...aq is indeed a great forum...  :Smile:

----------

